# best blender -handle frozen fruit



## pooppants (Dec 3, 2007)

I have just broken my quality cuisinart blender and a hand held braun blender making smoothies with lots of frozen fruit. I always put the liquid in first but this doesn't seem to help. Does anyone know of a great blender to buy that will hopefully last more than a year?
Many thanks


----------



## GreenSmoothie mama (Aug 28, 2008)

ohhhh no! I know that feeling. My blender literally went up with smoke making smoothies in the old days and a second one just died. The first an Osterizer, the second a $120 Kitchen Aid, so I personally have no recommendations in the "regular" blender category. I ended up being convinced that I had to upgrade to a "high speed blender", in particular a Vitamix.

So if you are able to spend $300+ for a blender I couldn't recommend it any more. They guarantee it for 7 years and I've heard of people using one for more than 15 years.

I blend often and I blend hard and I absolutely LOVE my Vitamix.
They are currently having a clearance sale "while supplies last" lol.

I just bought one for my mother for Xmas (shhh, don't tell her) for $299 (supposedly $180 off) I don't know if I can wait that long to give it too her


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

I have a Vitamix. I've had it for 15 years now. It was expensive then. I'm sure it's still very expensive. I did see the Vitamix folks at Costco one weekend. BUT, I've never regretted the purchase.


----------



## valeria_vi (Nov 19, 2001)

Breville. it has no problem with frozen veggies and ice cubes. we have it for years and love it!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Another vitamix fan here. My mom's had one since like... I was born. So like, 24 years now? I just got one a yearish ago, when I blew up my KitchenAid blender, and I love it


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Vitamix is the Rolls Royce of blenders. I've had mine for five years and it's going like the day I took it out of the box. It can handle ANYTHING. Frozen fruit? Pah, it won't even bat an eye. Pulverized!!!


----------



## kjbrown92 (Dec 13, 2007)

I have had a waring for about 6 or 7 years. It was about $100. Pretty much all I do in it is frozen drinks and smoothies, and it never has a problem with ice and frozen fruits.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 20, 2001)

another vitamix owner. I've had it for 15 years and never had a problem with it. And it's still going just as strong as the day I bought it. I love it!


----------

